# East Bay Group Rides



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

So I've moved back to the sunny CA for good... I'm completely unfamiliar with the groups in this area. I'm looking for East Bay group rides. I live in Danville. 

Can you fellow RBRers post some regular group rides? Meeting times, places, distances, whether they drop people or not (ie. would I need to know my way home...), paces... any other useful information.

Ideally, I'm looking for some fairly serious groups who ride with a racing agenda in mind, but I'm sure other RBRers would appreciate learning about new rides, so please don't hold back if you know of one that won't fit my criteria. 

Thanks!

p.s. on a side note, I'm a teamless 23 y/o cat3 with no real job yet, and a ridiculous drive to do well this year (I assure you, that is no coincidence...)... so if any of these rides are affiliated with teams...


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's a good compilation of race-oriented training rides:

http://www.ffbc.org/RaceTeam/Useful/TrainingRides/index.html

You'll find a club directory here:

http://www.ncnca.org/docs/clubs/

The NCNCA also has a "Meet the Teams" day on January 27th at the Fremont Early Bird Criterium. 

http://www.velopromo.com/ebcr-ent.htm

Good luck in your search for a team.

Lorri


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> Here's a good compilation of race-oriented training rides:
> 
> http://www.ffbc.org/RaceTeam/Useful/TrainingRides/index.html
> 
> ...


Oh man... That is *phenomenal*!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you have any more details on the "Meet the Teams" day?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

*meet the teams day*

many of the NCNCA clubs/teams set up a tent @ the EB that day and have information about membership and recruitment. it's a good way to "shop" teams if you're new to the district.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> many of the NCNCA clubs/teams set up a tent @ the EB that day and have information about membership and recruitment. it's a good way to "shop" teams if you're new to the district.


Sweet. I'll definitely be there! Thanks a TON.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

On a Sat morning take a ride down Danville Blvd to Walnut Creek and meet up with the HOP (House of Pain) ride which leaves the Rudgear rd ntersection at 9 am. There you will meet a 100+ guys including AMD masters, Morgan Stanleys and on the odd day maybe a pro or two. I'm sure someone there can set you up.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

wheel_suker said:


> On a Sat morning take a ride down Danville Blvd to Walnut Creek and meet up with the HOP (House of Pain) ride which leaves the Rudgear rd ntersection at 9 am. There you will meet a 100+ guys including AMD masters, Morgan Stanleys and on the odd day maybe a pro or two. I'm sure someone there can set you up.



Probably way late to ask, but I'm assuming this is a rain or shine ride, right?

haha.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes is definitely rain or shine but certainly more people when it's shining! (which is usually here so it's all good)!

Nasty crash on the HoP ride yesterday actually. Not sure how the girl is.

As the ride the goes fast through the Dublin hills it will often drop a lot of people. The hardest part is actually on the way back up Collier Canyon though. Later in the year the attrition drops 100 riders to about 10 by this point - but at the moment everyone's is somewhat the same unfit boat!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Rich, do you know who the girl is?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

velogirl said:


> Rich, do you know who the girl is?


Flavia Olivera(?). Vanderkitten rider. She was fine. Got up and finished the rest of the route. It was on Livermore Ave somewhere.

I was there yesterday too. haha.


----------

